# Нужно ли выделять запятыми «по теореме», «по определению»?



## Diusha

Как я понял, «_по преданию_» относится к вводным словам и должно выделяется запятыми (Орфограммка), а «_по решению суда_» – нет (Орфограммка).

А как быть с «_по теореме_», «_по определению_»?


----------



## Maroseika

Я не вижу разницы между "по решению" и "по теореме", "по определению".


----------



## Rosett

Вопрос некорректный. Без контекста (или ваших примеров) нет ответа на ОП. Сколько раз твердили миру!
Если это вводные слова по смыслу, то их (и производные от них обороты) полагается отделять запятой в начале или конце фразы, или выделять запятыми в середине, однако и в таких случаях могут быть исключения.


----------



## Diusha

Сорри, не подумал, что  «_по определению_» может встречаться в таком контексте:
«_Рекомендации по определению_ _упругости материалов_». Здесь-то всё понятно.

Вот интересующие примеры:
1. _По теореме 4.8 достаточно проверить, что сходится любая одномерная прекция._
(имеется в виду «согласно теореме 4.8»)
2. _По теореме 1.22 получаем (t,Xk)→(t,X)._
3. _Если Xk→X, то по теореме 4.2 d) мы имеем fXk(v)→fX(v)._
4. _По определению среднего статистического от любой функции имеем, что…_
5. _Напомним, что по определению 0!=1._
6. _Действительно, при условии (13.19) для процессов обслуживания (s,u,r), удовлетворяющих условию…_
(имеется в виду «когда условие (13.19) выполнено»)

И по ходу дела еще вопросик: нужно ли двоеточие в примере 2 после «получаем»?


----------



## Rosett

Ни в одном вашем примере нет вводных слов, так что выделять ничего не нужно.
Двоеточие в примере 2 тоже не ставится.


----------



## Diusha

Спасибо. Но хочется понять, почему это не вводные слова. Чем  «по теореме» отличается от «по преданию»? Кажется, что конструкция та же.


----------



## Vovan

Diusha said:


> А как быть с «_по теореме_», «_по определению_»?


Если бы было "согласно теореме", "согласно определению", то во многим случаях запятая была бы нужна (а именно там, где мы обязательно делаем пусть небольшую, но паузу).


----------



## Vovan

Diusha said:


> Чем «по теореме» отличается от «по преданию»? Кажется, что конструкция та же.


Не имеет большого смысла искать стопроцентную логику в правилах пунктуации в связи с т.наз. "вводными словами" - её может не быть. 

Тем не менее, несложно увидеть смысловую разницу между "по теореме" и "по преданию". "По преданию" относится к группе вводных слов, с помощью которых сообщают _источник информации_. "Теорема" - вовсе не источник информации, а почти что "правило" ("по правилу").


----------



## nizzebro

Мне кажется, умозрительной проверкой могло бы быть простое присоединение начального слова/словосочетания к глаголу - или, вернее, смысловой вершине предложения, чтобы протестировать его в роли присущего данной семантике обстоятельства:
По теореме Пифагора квадрат гипотенузы равен сумме квадратов катетов = равен по Теореме Пифагора.
По преданию, в этом замке ели человечину = Ели человечину по преданию 

Вообще, мне сдается, в предложении есть уровень рисуемого образа, а есть уровень контрольной, управляющей информации. На эту же тему:  "В здании находились следующие граждане: Иванов, Петров и Сидоров". Граждане никуда не следовали, следуют только слова, их обозначающие.


----------



## Diusha

Спасибо, вроде проясняется. Хотя, пока не на 100%.



nizzebro said:


> Мне кажется, умозрительной проверкой могло бы быть простое присоединение начального слова/словосочетания к глаголу - или, вернее, смысловой вершине предложения, чтобы протестировать его в роли присущего данной семантике обстоятельства


Минут 10 бился над этой фразой.


nizzebro said:


> Вообще, мне сдается, в предложении есть уровень рисуемого образа, а есть уровень контрольной, управляющей информации.


А это так и не осилил. *nizzebro*, здесь не все с филологическим образованием 



Vovan said:


> "По преданию" относится к группе вводных слов, с помощью которых сообщают _источник информации_. "Теорема" - вовсе не источник информации, а почти что "правило"


Мне вот видится, что и теорема и формула (25) – как раз источники информации. Вот определение – правило. 
Откуда мы знаем, что  квадрат гипотенузы равен сумме квадратов катетов? Из теоремы Пифагора.
Правда, возможно, я смотрю на это с несколько другой стороны, чем Вы – с позиции математика (хоть я и не математик), а не лингвиста.


----------



## Rosett

Diusha said:


> Спасибо, вроде проясняется. Хотя, пока не на 100%.
> 
> 
> Минут 10 бился над этой фразой.
> Мне вот видится, что и теорема и формула (25) – как раз источники информации. Вот определение – правило.
> Откуда мы знаем, что  квадрат гипотенузы равен сумме квадратов катетов? Из теоремы Пифагора.
> Правда, возможно, я смотрю на это с несколько другой стороны, чем Вы – с позиции математика (хоть я и не математик), а не лингвиста.


«По теореме» - это неотъемлемая часть вашей фразы: если её убрать, потеряется главный смысл сказанного, в то время как «по преданию» можно убрать, не теряя смысла.
Для наглядности можно скомбинировать всё это в одной фразе:
«По слухам, по теореме Пифагора квадрат гипотенузы равен сумме квадратов катетов».


----------



## nizzebro

Diusha said:


> А это так и не осилил. *@nizzebro*, здесь не все с филологическим образованием


Я - точно нет (скорее программист), потому, может быть, косноязычен. Ну возьмите простое "По моему мнению, ....". После запятой вам нарисуют некий образ, который можно себе представить. А "по моему мнению" - это некая модальная информация о _самом этом образе_ - например, достоверности предоставляемой информации (а "например" - о релевантности её в контексте). Если следовать такой логике ("_Если следовать такой логике_"_ тоже - информация такого рода_), некоторые слова,  как мне кажется, можно выделять запятой в зависимости от того, к чему они относятся (другое дело, что это может звучать неуклюже:  "В конечном счёте, собаки не любят кошек").


----------



## Vovan

Diusha said:


> Мне вот видится, что и теорема и формула (25) – как раз источники информации. Вот определение – правило.
> Откуда мы знаем, что квадрат гипотенузы равен сумме квадратов катетов? Из теоремы Пифагора.


Сколько же, по-вашему, может быть "источников информации" о связи катетов и гипотенузы прямоугольного треугольника? Математика не плодит лишних сущностей...

Когда мы говорим "по теореме...", то ссылаемся на уже доказанное утверждение, мало чем отличающееся от аксиоматически вводимых (например, определения) в той системе математики, в которой в данный момент работаем.

Возвращаясь к вашим примерам:
*"по теореме X мы имеем"*_ = "из теоремы X мы (уже) имеем"_ (т.е. доказывать не нужно)​*"по определению 0!=1"*_ ≈ "аксиоматически 0!=1"_​


----------



## nizzebro

Дело не в источниках информации, а в том, являются ли эти начальные слова уточнением _внутреннего _смысла предложения -  или же они есть часть _внешней _аргументации рассказчика:
"Наконец они его догнали."  _Внутри описываемой картины, _они бежали, бежали -  и вот они его догнали.
"Наконец, они его догнали." _Рассказчик _приводит разные аргументы - и вот теперь привёл, как аргумент, фразу "они его догнали".

А  _"_по теореме такой-то_" _всегда ссылается _на смысл внутри фразы _(где что-то чему-то равняется и.т.п.).  Теорему Пифагора нельзя оторвать от её определения, она - просто имя для описываемого ей тождества.  "По теореме" не может быть описанием _самой фразы _как_ аргумента речи, _иначе вы могли бы сказать "По теореме Пифагора, кошки едят мышей" (как если бы вы опирались на эту теорему для последующего своего утверждения: "В соответствии с теоремой, я утверждаю, что...").

В области X переменная равна нулю.  Прямой порядок слов: Переменная равна нулю в области X.
В области X, переменная равна нулю.  Попытка сказать: "A вот что касается области X, ...."

Другое дело, что при нескольких утверждениях и одном обстоятельстве может появиться двуcмысленность:
"По новому закону куры могут летать, но рыбы не имеют права плавать."
Здесь неясно -  рыбы не имеют теперь права плавать по новому закону,  или они и без того уже давно не имеют такого права.
Я не знаю, каковы здесь правила пунктуации. Раньше я наивно думал, что человеческий язык избыточен - сейчас понимаю, что, наоборот, он ограничен в средствах из-за требований к краткости речи и ясности связей.


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> Дело не в источниках информации...


Если обобщать, то конечно. Вот здесь, например, спектр возможных значений вводных фраз: ГРАМОТА.РУ – справочно-информационный интернет-портал «Русский язык» | Класс | Репетитор онлайн | Учебник ГРАМОТЫ: пунктуация.

Но в заголовке темы - конкретные словосочетания ("по теореме", "по преданию" и т.п.), а не любые вводные слова.  Поэтому стоит задача показать, что, скажем, "по преданию" и "по теореме" в этом отношении разные фразы. Сам автор треда в первом посте так, по сути, и поставил вопрос.

На мой взгляд, "по теореме" тяготеет к таким фразам, как "по факту", "по умолчанию", "по принципу", "по закону", "по решению" и т.д. Присутствует некоторая безальтернативность или, скажем, бо́льшая достоверность - в сравнении со всевозможными "по ее мнению", "по слухам" и т.п. Первую группу фраз можно превратить в "на основании...", "в соответствии с...", а вторую - "развернуть" в виде "Если верить ее словам/слухам...", "Если ориентироваться на...". Т.е. метасемантика разная.




> Дело <...> в том, являются ли эти начальные слова уточнением внутреннего смысла предложения -  или же они есть часть внешней аргументации рассказчика.


Но и вы, конечно, тоже правы - в том числе и в том, что иногда сложно понять, что вообще имеется в виду. Рассмотрим, например, фразу "по теории Фрейда". Ее можно трактовать и как "в теории Фрейда" ("в соответствии с ..."), и как "по Фрейду" ("по мнению..."). Первое скорее не выделяется запятыми, а второе - скорее выделяется:
_По теории Фрейда любой человек в той или иной мере является заложником собственного бессознательного. _​_Любой человек, по теории Фрейда, в той или иной мере является заложником собственного бессознательного._​Как мне кажется, в первом предложении запятая опциональна, а во втором - крайне желательна ("по теории Фрейда" здесь выглядит как некая "вставка"). Размещение "по теории..." после подлежащего заставляет задуматься: а не с определением ли мы имеем дело? Нужно показать, что нет, - вот мы и обособляем обстоятельство.

Любопытны в этой связи фразы типа "Угол треугольника(,) по известной теореме(,) не может быть больше 180 градусов".


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> _По теории Фрейда любой человек в той или иной мере является заложником собственного бессознательного.
> Любой человек, по теории Фрейда, в той или иной мере является заложником собственного бессознательного._
> Как мне кажется, в первом предложении запятая опциональна, а во втором - крайне желательна ("по теории Фрейда" здесь выглядит как некая "вставка").


Я согласен: в вашем втором примере, используя запятые, мы избегаем как "человек по теории Фрейда", так и "в той или иной мере по теории Фрейда". Видимо, появление обстоятельства первым в предложении играет свою роль - оно сразу связывается с предстоящей главной мыслью предложения. Но в чем эта мысль? Мы ведь имеем дело с предикативом -  "А есть Б", или утверждением истинности чего-то ("по теореме X А равно Б" - фактически то же самое: "А есть равный Б"). Теперь возьмём "чистое" вводное "Согласно теории Фрейда, ..." Это уже нам говорит: "В рамках теории Фрейда, последующее высказывание есть истина".  Я могу сказать "Согласно теории Фрейда, сыновья ревнуют отца к матери".  Но я не могу сказать "по теории....", по крайней мере, без запятой - так как они ревнуют не по теории.  Это уже не предикатив, здесь уже нет внутренней идеи истинности  - и нет двусмысленности типа (A=B vs (A=B)=true). "По теореме" же (в начале предложения) всегда говорит о внутреннем "есть" предикатива, а не о истинности самого высказывания.


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> Любопытны в этой связи фразы типа "Угол треугольника(,) по известной теореме(,) не может быть больше 180 градусов".


А если сказать  "Угол треугольника не может быть больше 180 градусов по известной теореме", то появляется призрачный смысл "градусов по теореме"


----------



## Diusha

Rosett said:


> «По теореме» - это неотъемлемая часть вашей фразы: если её убрать, потеряется главный смысл сказанного, в то время как «по преданию» можно убрать, не теряя смысла.


Хм... В каком-то контексте, с точки зрения математики, может быть на 100% так, но с  точки зрения языка, по-моему, нет. 
«Квадрат гипотенузы равен сумме квадратов катетов»  -- вполне себе полноценное утверждение, только без указания источника информации. Так же, как и  «В этом замке ели человечину».



Vovan said:


> Сколько же, по-вашему, может быть "источников информации" о связи катетов и гипотенузы прямоугольного треугольника?


Про количество я ничего не говорил.



Vovan said:


> *"по теореме X мы имеем"*_ = "из теоремы X мы (уже) имеем"_


"По преданию, мы знаем" = "Из предания мы знаем"



nizzebro said:


> "Наконец они его догнали."
> "Наконец, они его догнали."


Это проясняет, что Вы имеете в виду.



nizzebro said:


> В области X переменная равна нулю.
> В области X, переменная равна нулю.


А это кажется не относящимся к делу.


----------



## Vovan

Diusha said:


> "По преданию, мы знаем" = "Из предания мы знаем"


Верно, именно поэтому запятую в этой фразе не ставят: Google: по преданию мы знаем.


----------



## Rosett

Diusha said:


> Хм... В каком-то контексте, с точки зрения математики, может быть на 100% так, но с точки зрения языка, по-моему, нет.
> «Квадрат гипотенузы равен сумме квадратов катетов» -- вполне себе полноценное утверждение, только без указания источника информации.


Теорема Пифагора в исходной фразе раскрывается содержанием последующей части предложения, которую вы представили здесь. Но о том, откуда об этой теореме (или её сути) стало известно, не говорится. Такую информацию могут сообщать именно вводные слова, которые по смыслу независимы от содержания фразы и поэтому должны выделяться и на письме, и интонационно.


----------



## Diusha

Rosett said:


> Теорема Пифагора в исходной фразе раскрывается содержанием последующей части предложения, которую вы представили здесь.



Я понял, откуда берутся разночтения. Дело в том, что после слов «по теореме» последует слово в слово утверждение теоремы только у школьников, только что познакомившихся с понятием «теорема». Обычно же после «по теореме» идет нечто абсолютно не похожее на утверждение теоремы для неискушенного читателя. А искушенный должен сам понять, как воспользоваться формулой из указанной теоремы, что из нее выразить и куда подставить.

Например, могло бы встретиться такое: «По теореме Пифагора _a^2=b+c–d^4_» (^ означает возведение в соответствующую степень), а читатель, включив мозги и исходя из контекста, должен сам понять, что здесь _b+c_ – квадрат гипотенузы, _a_ – один катет, а _d_ – квадратный корень из второго. Написанная здесь формула не раскрывает теорему Пифагора; теорема Пифагора является источником информации, на который ссылаются, чтобы понять, почему написанное верно. Бывает, не один час (а то и не один день) приходится ломать голову, как, используя утверждение теоремы, понять утверждение фразы.


----------



## nizzebro

Diusha said:


> Например, могло бы встретиться такое: «По теореме Пифагора _a^2=b+c–d^4_» (^ означает возведение в соответствующую степень), а читатель, включив мозги и исходя из контекста, должен сам понять, что здесь _b+c_ – квадрат гипотенузы, _a_ – один катет, а _d_ – квадратный корень из второго. Написанная здесь формула не раскрывает теорему Пифагора; теорема Пифагора является источником информации, на который ссылаются, чтобы понять, почему написанное верно.


Я бы сказал так: теорема - не то чтобы источник информации, а скорее дополнительное описание свойств предмета (такого как прямоугольный треугольник), взгляд на него в ещё одной проекции.  Прямоугольный треугольник, как принцип, изначально заключает в себе непреложную закономерность, описываемую теоремой Пифагора. В отличие от этого, допустим, теория - это моделирование, особый взгляд, обобщающий вещи определённым образом - так или иначе это суждение, модальность -  как и "предание".  Если провести аналогию с физическим взглядом на объект, "по теореме..." - это как, допустим, "cбоку": "cбоку такой предмет - узкий", а "по теории" - это как "если посмотреть таким-то образом в таком-то смысле на подобные предметы, то...".


----------



## Rosett

Diusha said:


> Например, могло бы встретиться такое: «По теореме Пифагора _a^2=b+c–d^4_»


Если бы такое где-то и встретилось, то должно было бы выглядеть так: «Исходя из теоремы Пифагора, _a^2=b+c–d^4_». Так, как написали вы, сказать нельзя, потому что даётся не теорема, а некоторое преобразование от неё.


----------



## Diusha

Rosett said:


> Если бы такое где-то и встретилось, то должно было бы выглядеть так: «Исходя из теоремы Пифагора, _a^2=b+c–d^4_». Так, как написали вы, сказать нельзя, потому что даётся не теорема, а некоторое преобразование от неё.


Сказать, что такое встречается на каждом шагу, – ничего не сказать.




Вот как раз формулировку «По теореме Пифагора квадрат гипотенузы равен сумме квадратов катетов» вы нигде не встретите (кроме случаев абстрактного примера, как в этой ветке, и, может быть, в учебнике для 7-го класса – чтобы детям лишний раз напомнить новый материал) т.к. это была бы тавтология. Теорема уже где-то выше сформулирована, и еще раз ее писать бессмысленно; теперь настала пора ее применять.


----------



## nizzebro

Diusha said:


> Вот как раз формулировку «По теореме Пифагора квадрат гипотенузы равен сумме квадратов катетов» вы нигде не встретите (кроме случаев абстрактного примера, как в этой ветке, и, может быть, в учебнике для 7-го класса – чтобы детям лишний раз напомнить новый материал)  т.к. это была бы тавтология.


Согласен, но как этот смысл выразить кратко и без лишних примесей вроде "теорема гласит, что" или "теорема утверждает, что"?
Вот и используют "по " - без запятой, чтобы не было смысла "в трактовке Пифагора".


----------



## Rosett

Diusha said:


> Сказать, что такое встречается на каждом шагу, – ничего не сказать.
> View attachment 49420
> Вот как раз формулировку «По теореме Пифагора квадрат гипотенузы равен сумме квадратов катетов» вы нигде не встретите (кроме случаев абстрактного примера, как в этой ветке, и, может быть, в учебнике для 7-го класса – чтобы детям лишний раз напомнить новый материал) т.к. это была бы тавтология. Теорема уже где-то выше сформулирована, и еще раз ее писать бессмысленно; теперь настала пора ее применять.


Зачем же ставить сюда заведомо неубедительный пример в таком случае? Все другие примеры, процитированные в вашем последнем сообщении, написаны грамотно, так в чём же вопрос?


----------



## Diusha

Rosett said:


> Зачем же ставить сюда заведомо неубедительный пример в таком случае?


Если Вы про Пифагора, то не я его привел 


Rosett said:


> Все другие примеры, процитированные в вашем последнем сообщении, написаны грамотно, так в чём же вопрос?


В том, что меня мучил вопрос, грамотно ли они написаны. А основания сомневаться в отсутствии граматических ошибок в научной литературе есть. Впрочем, я сам могу заблуждаться. Так что грядет от меня еще вопрос в этом форуме.

А что каксается сабжа, то, кажется, я теперь уловил.
1. «По решению суда Иванов отбывает наказание.»
2. «По слухам, Иванов отбывает наказание.»
В 1-м случае говорится, _что_ заставляет Иванова «сидеть». Во 2-м – откуда об этом известно (источник информации). «По теореме…» больше похоже на 1-й пример: _что _заставляет _x_ равняться тому-то.
Про источник информации я сначала не очень понял, т.к. теорема в некотором смысле тоже выступает в роли источника информации, но в другом смысле: не в граматическом, а в «функциональном». Неудачно, наверное, выражаюсь, но никак не могу подобрать подходящие слова.
Если ошибаюсь, поправьте, пожалуйста.

Всем спасибо!


----------



## nizzebro

Diusha said:


> 1. «По решению суда Иванов отбывает наказание.»
> 2. «По слухам, Иванов отбывает наказание.»


Иванов отбывает наказание по решению суда.
Иванов отбывает наказание, по слухам.
А равно Б по теореме Пупкина.
А не равно С по теореме Пупкина.
По представлениям древних египтян, кошка - божество.
Кошка - божество, по представлениям древних египтян.
Кошка - божество в представлении древних египтян. (То, что они считали божеством)
Кошка в представлении древних египтян - божество. (То, что они считали кошкой)


----------



## Rosett

Diusha said:


> Если Вы про Пифагора, то не я его привел
> 
> В том, что меня мучил вопрос, грамотно ли они написаны. А основания сомневаться в отсутствии граматических ошибок в научной литературе есть. Впрочем, я сам могу заблуждаться. Так что грядет от меня еще вопрос в этом форуме.
> 
> А что каксается сабжа, то, кажется, я теперь уловил.
> 1. «По решению суда Иванов отбывает наказание.»
> 2. «По слухам, Иванов отбывает наказание.»
> В 1-м случае говорится, _что_ заставляет Иванова «сидеть». Во 2-м – откуда об этом известно (источник информации). «По теореме…» больше похоже на 1-й пример: _что _заставляет _x_ равняться тому-то.
> Про источник информации я сначала не очень понял, т.к. теорема в некотором смысле тоже выступает в роли источника информации, но в другом смысле: не в граматическом, а в «функциональном». Неудачно, наверное, выражаюсь, но никак не могу подобрать подходящие слова.
> Если ошибаюсь, поправьте, пожалуйста.


Вместо «заставляет» лучше использовать «является причиной/основанием».


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Вместо «заставляет» лучше использовать «является причиной/основанием».


Всё-таки, как мне кажется, в основе (если попытаться обобщить смысл) - не причинно-следственная связь (да, в случае с судом это лежит на поверхности и синтаксически понятно как обстоятельство глагола  - но не в случае с теоремой). Скорее это просто выражение согласованности - сродни отнесения данного понятия к некоей категории: факт имеет место в таких-то условиях. А уже далее, либо эти условия - одно целое с фактом (запятая скорее не нужна), либо условия   приложены к факту (нужна).


----------



## Diusha

nizzebro said:


> не причинно-следственная связь (да, в случае с судом это лежит на поверхности и синтаксически понятно как обстоятельство глагола - но не в случае с теоремой).
> ...
> факт имеет место в таких-то условиях


Именно причинно-следственная связь (в плане смысла излагаемого материала). В конспективной форме «По теореме Пупкина A=B» записывается «Т. Пупкина => A=B». И услловия здесь только одни – услловия теоремы (выполнение которых, конечно, надо проверить перед ее применением). Но Вы, как я понял, говорите о других условиях.


----------



## nizzebro

Diusha said:


> Но Вы, как я понял, говорите о других условиях.


"По теореме 4.8 достаточно проверить, что сходится любая одномерная проекция, то есть... "


----------



## Diusha

nizzebro said:


> "По теореме 4.8 достаточно проверить, что сходится любая одномерная проекция, то есть... "


= Из теоремы 4.8 следует, что достаточно проверить, что сходится любая одномерная проекция...
= Т. 4.8 => достаточно проверить, что сходится любая одномерная проекция...
Общая структура теоремы: Если <условия>, то <заключение>. Пример условий теоремы: "Если функция непрерывна и ограничена..." Условия в формулировке могут отсутствовать в явном виде, но при этом всё равно есть: аксиомы, т.е. в качестве условий выступает константа=true.
В Т4.8 заключение само есть причинно-следственная связь, да еще и двусторонняя. Т.е. заключение представляет собой 2 утверждения: 1) A=>B, 2) B=>A (кстати, там, на фото, значек "=>" означает совсем другое).


----------



## nizzebro

Diusha said:


> да еще и двусторонняя


Двусторонняя причинно-следственная связь - это всё же как-то нелогично, согласитесь.
Я только о том, что наше "по ..." не попадает однозначно в категорию "обстоятельство причины", скорее тут более абстрактный смысл, для которого, возможно, просто нет термина.


----------



## Diusha

nizzebro said:


> наше "по ..." не попадает однозначно в категорию "обстоятельство причины", скорее тут более абстрактный смысл, для которого, возможно, просто нет термина.


Возможно.


nizzebro said:


> Двусторонняя причинно-следственная связь - это всё же как-то нелогично, согласитесь.


В быту и, скажем, в физике под причинно-следственной связью понимают чреду событий во времени, одно из которых заставляет произойти другое. В такой интерпретации да, нелогично. Но в математике нет времени. В математике  под "из A следует B" подразумевается, что не бывает такого, что A имеет место, а B нет. Вот простой пример двусторонней связи: A = (x>y), B = (x+1>y+1). В этом случае  A=>B и B=>A.
Интересен такой пример. Есть два события: A=(в баке есть бензин), B=(машина едет). Если обывателя попросить между ними поставить значок "=>", он напишет A=>B. Математик – B=>A.
Правда, я не уверен, используют ли в математике термин "причинно-следственная связь".


----------



## nizzebro

Diusha said:


> Есть два события: A=(в баке есть бензин), B=(машина едет). Если обывателя попросить между ними поставить значок "=>", он напишет A=>B. Математик – B=>A.


Обыватель может быть по-своему прав, если он исходит из того, что остановить эту машину может только конец бензина в баке, а математик ошибаться, если машина гибридная. 
Всё обусловлено так или иначе. В семантике есть понятия экстенсиал и интенсиал - возможно, они на эту тему.
Я думаю, что "по ..." без запятой - это чистое, "голое" обстоятельство, просто характеризующее глагол или определение, как это делает любое обстоятельство: "Она танцует _хорошо_", "Коты прыгают _высоко_", "А равно/параллельно/превышает Б _по теореме T_",  "Иванов признан виновным _по решению суда_" (если он сидит по решению суда, можно прагматически принять решение суда как причину - но признан виновным он фактически самим _решением суда_). Можно сказать, квадрат гипотенузы равен сумме квадратов катетов не абы как, а  "пифагоротеоремно". То есть истина этого дополнительно охарактеризована тем, что она не просто истина - а истина, доказанная Пифагором. Кстати, и когда  «По теореме Пифагора _a^2=b+c–d^4_», то фактически  также утверждается, что это равенство "пифагоротеоремно". Коты прыгают высоко. Кто-то мяукающий и с хвостом прыгает высоко, отгадайте загадку.


----------

